# Anyone attending D Egan in Galway?



## catherineL (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone else a patient of Declan Egan in Galway. 

Has 3 IUI's and one IVF cycle to date, all BFN.  They are all v nice there, but I was a little surprised when the follow up from my failed IVF was a phone call from a nurse, after one of the doctors had reviewed my case.  

Would love to hear how anyone else is getting on.

C


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

No help from me except that i think my friends mum mentionned an excellent man in Galway even b4 i started iui. I will try and find out if it is the same one xxx


----------



## jessiejay (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi
I saw Dr. Egan once....
I had a successful ICSI cycle last Dec/Jan but owe it all to the nurses. Have to say I didn't like Dr E. very much, but the nurses were lovely and my embryologist Dr Nolan was very considerate and helpful
JJ


----------

